# I think it started



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

As I fired up the lathe to make a pen. The pen blank blew up off the mandrel for some reason. Being that I felt the need to make dust out of some wood, I put on a piece of wood that I picked up from the shores of Lake Erie last weekend.

Low and behold, I have a fatty of a jerkbait!!!!! I thought of Tiger and VC the entire time it was comming to shape....

Now all I gotta do is fire up the airbrush and get to it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

*vc1111 pulls out his crystal ball to try to see KSU's future...

"I see dust and paint boogers coming your way."


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey VC or Tigger, can you tell me the paint steps you use.

1. From bare wood you use what to seal?
2. What to prime?
3. What brand of paints in the airbrush?
4. I know you use clear in between each paint step so if you make a mistake you can more easily remove 1 layer of paint.
5. And finally, what are you guys using for a final coat of sealer?

thanks,

flash


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I seal the wood with sanding sealer and prime with white Krylon Fusion. 

Between painting phases I clear with one coat of Devcon 2ton epoxy. I usually only have two painting phases and so I only need to stop and clear once between those two phases.

When the paint is done, I clear with three coats of Devcon 2ton epoxy for musky baits.

For bass or walleye baits, you could probably just apply one or maybe two coats of epoxy when you're done.

Tigger and both use enamels to paint at least most of the time. We buy Testors and a few other brands of enamels at the hobby stores.

I occasionally use Createx water base paints too. If you use those, you must sort of blow dry the paint between layers with a heat gun or hair dryer. Its a water based paint and it goes on in thin wet layers.

Having said all that, there are many other ways and many other brands that others favor in the sealing and priming phase. There are also a variety of other enamels available online if you want to use the internet to order your paints.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

What kind of wood do you use to make lure?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably cedar, or basswood, or poplar.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I turned another piece today.


----------

